# New registrar



## DomainTrader (Jan 14, 2021)

Hello and Happy New Year everyone! Hope you had a great holiday season

Can’t believe I am saying this but while 2021 is still less than two weeks old I am already looking forward to 2022.

After more than twenty years the time has come for me to leave my domain name registrar. 

I am looking for a new registrar with bulk tools and of course pricing 

I would appreciate any recommendations 

Please feel free to reach out with suggestions

Info and intros appreciated 

Thanks


----------



## jaydub__ (Jan 14, 2021)

Primarily .ca or other extensions as well?


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jan 14, 2021)

As much as it pains me to say this...

I have discount club at godaddy and so far no other registrar has been able to match their bulk tools. When you have thousands of domains to manage there is nothing like godaddy. One click and I can download a spreadsheet with all my transfer codes, expiries etc. I can then manipulate the data any way I like. I can select hundreds of domains to renew at once. I sort in order of expiry, select the ones I wish to renew and bam it is done.


I hear UniRegistry has good bulk tools too.


If you have less than 100 domains then most any registrar will do and you can go bargain shopping. I cannot afford to do that, after trying canspace and whc I realize I spend so much time doing tasks that I can do in seconds on godaddy.


I hate that I am tied to godaddy because they are the ones kicking domains off their servers so I need to wait and see what Epik has in store when they finalize their .ca strategy.


[notify]epik[/notify] Rob Monster is a member here and hopefully he can explain his bulk tools.


WHC is the most progressive and with the purchase of sibername they would make our best champion but they are so far lacking with bulk tools that anyone with even over 10 doamins would have a hard time trying to complete multiple tasks.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jan 14, 2021)

This was double posted one and I left a link in the trusted section.

I figured it was a great discussion to have on the board so I made the choice to remove the private one.

[notify]DomainTrader[/notify] I hope that is ok, if needed please open another private discussion.


----------



## DomainTrader (Jan 14, 2021)

jaydub said:
			
		

> Primarily .ca or other extensions as well?



Hey Jaydub thanks for the great question. I should have clarified that
I am talking dot CA specifically


----------



## DomainTrader (Jan 14, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> This was double posted one and I left a link in the trusted section.
> 
> I figured it was a great discussion to have on the board so I made the choice to remove the private one.
> 
> @DomainTrader I hope that is ok, if needed please open another private discussion.



Thanks for asking 
It is ok 
I know that epik is coming out with a product that I hope will change the landscape
Until then...


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jan 14, 2021)

DomainTrader said:
			
		

> Hey Jaydub thanks for the great question. I should have clarified that
> I am talking dot CA specifically



Nobody can beat canspace for just .ca

$10.95 Register
$10.95 Renewals

Bulk tools are mediocre but tons above whc. (unfortunately)


----------



## Nafti (Jan 14, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> $10.95 Register
> $10.95 Renewals



Tax in or plus tax?


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jan 14, 2021)

Always plus tax

Mind you WHC said they would match that for our members but at this point their control panel is so convoluted I cannot see myself using it.

WHC has better registration prices on sale but the renewals hurt unless you tell them you are a member here.

I am holding out for Epik or WHC to come aboard with some decent bulk tools.


----------



## SufyanAlani (Jan 14, 2021)

Hi there,

I can confirm that Epik has the most powerful tools that can be offered under one roof. Is there any specific tool that needs to be discussed here? Let me know and I'll be happy to provide further information.
Do you already have any account with us? 

We do provide a module to integrate Epik with you through WHMCS (if that make things easier to manage in bulk with your clients. Assuming you're a reseller, of course). Let me know if you'd like to explore this option further.

As for .CA pricing and services, we're currently on our way to obtain Canadian accreditation, and it'll make things 100 times easier and faster once we have that fully integrated. We'll look into pricing, and we'll work to beat competition.

Let me know if you have any questions!

Thanks,

Sufyan Alani
VP Operations
Epik.com


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jan 14, 2021)

SufyanAlani said:
			
		

> Let me know if you have any questions!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...



Hello Sufyan

I have updated your profile to representative status which removes a lot of the limitations for you and lists you as an Epik Representative.

Thank you for joining!  *THUMBSUP*


----------



## DomainTrader (Jan 14, 2021)

SufyanAlani said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> I can confirm that Epik has the most powerful tools that can be offered under one roof. Is there any specific tool that needs to be discussed here? Let me know and I'll be happy to provide further information.
> Do you already have any account with us?
> ...



Thank you Sufyan, I look forward to your service launching. When will all.ca become operational


----------



## SufyanAlani (Jan 15, 2021)

Oh, thank you for that!

And, I’m looking forward to answer any questions, and be useful to this lovely community! 



			
				MapleDots said:
			
		

> Hello Sufyan
> 
> I have updated your profile to representative status which removes a lot of the limitations for you and lists you as an Epik Representative.
> 
> Thank you for joining!  *THUMBSUP*


----------



## SufyanAlani (Jan 15, 2021)

We’re almost there!

I’ve just sent another follow-up to our dev team to check the status of launching. I expect ALL.CA to be online by the end of this month (assuming a smooth QA).

I’ll keep you guys posted once we’re LIVE!





			
				DomainTrader said:
			
		

> Thank you Sufyan, I look forward to your service launching. When will all.ca become operational


----------



## Nafti (Jan 15, 2021)

Welcome to the forum [notify]SufyanAlani[/notify] 

Looking forward in the launch of all.ca. Can you tell us what all.ca will be all (pun intended) about? Such as Marketplace listings or anything of that nature?


----------

